# Thumbelina is dying



## Through the Flutter (Feb 17, 2015)

i hate to say this and it breaks my heart but I think thumbelina is dying.. I posted before about throwing up clear stuff after drinking water.. She was running out side being her self .. I took her with me on errands to check on her.


Well she became wobbly and lethargic; then I first thought hibernation, brought her I to the heated car and drove home.

As I sit here I have her in a heated blanked trying to warm her up I also tried giving water to make sure not dehydrated. 

Now she's breathing very slowly hearts still going and what not.. She hisses when touched and curls up but her eyes stay shut.. 


Vet isn't opened and there's no emergency vet near me that does hedgehog.. 


Any advice or something please help


I've worked to hSrd to lose her now


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Just keep her warm and get her to a vet as soon as possible. How did you offer her water? Just you just put a bowl in front of her? How long has she been throwing up her water? It hasn't been very long, right? If she's not drinking, once she's reasonably warm and feeling a little better you can syringe her some water. It really just sounds like a hibernation attempt. They can be very scary! The big thing is to keep calm and keep her warm. Cuddle with her until she feels better.


----------



## Through the Flutter (Feb 17, 2015)

First in a bowl she drank then threw up.. Drank threw up ect


When we got bAck home I gave her a kitten bottle of water.. Slowly she is breathing and what not.. I'm trying to keep her warm and stuff and feed her what should I do her vet int in till wensday


----------



## Buttons (Dec 21, 2014)

I think it's best she stay at home and not go on errands for now. That's my personal opinion. She needs to be able to regulate her temperature (as that seems to be a bit of an issue) and eat, drink and such. If you think she may be I'll, maybe it's best she stays in her own surroundings for now.

I hope everything goes well for you ☺


----------



## Through the Flutter (Feb 17, 2015)

We been home now for awhile


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

Why do you have to wait till Wednesday? What about tomorrow?? Poor Thumbelina she has had such a rough go of it!! Keep offering water and try offering some pedialyte. Think of her as you would treat your children. Hydration is very important. It is OK if she vomits, as long as she keeps trying to get some fluids down. Take her in tomorrow and have them give her sub-q fluids even if the normal vet isn't there! Have they figured out why Thumbelina is loosing so many quills? What meds is she on right now? Does she have a fungal infection or something like that? I could not tell from her recent blog posts....If your vet is willing to consult with someone, he could call my vet, Dr. Stewart, at the Avian & Exotic Pet Clinic in Roanoke, VA. He has dealt with a lot of hedgehogs, and so had Dr. Connely, his partner. The phone # is (540) 989-4464! I am sure they would help if needed!
Best wishes,
Susan H.


----------



## Through the Flutter (Feb 17, 2015)

No tomorrow I'll take her to emergency vet her regular vet is away till wensday and pedialytle didn't think of that and you know as well as I do is never give up on her


----------



## Buttons (Dec 21, 2014)

That's good. I just noticed you had her out and about on an errand earlier to day. I'm just suggesting it may be in her benefit to stay ''home in bed'' for a while till you see her back on her feet.


----------



## Through the Flutter (Feb 17, 2015)

Of course I only had her with me me when she was throwing up she's been home since


----------



## Through the Flutter (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm trying this right now


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, hopefully it isn't as bad as it seems. Did you say her quills have been growing back lately? Is she on any meds now? Is the only thing different her water? Just keep her home, let her rest, offer some pedialyte and see how she is in the morning....


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

Does your vet have anyone on call while he is gone? She may have just gotten chilled while you were out and about. That doesn't really explain the vomiting, but the page you posted would be the same as giving pedialyte....
Good luck and try not to worry. Like I said, it may not be as bad as you think....
Best wishes!
Susan H.


----------



## Through the Flutter (Feb 17, 2015)

Yes she has new quills.. No he doesn't and I found a butch of food under her fleece right now and food in the bowl I've been thinking she's been eating.. I'm giving her what I found up there I'll grab the pedialytle does it help?


----------



## Buttons (Dec 21, 2014)

What part of this are you trying?


----------



## Through the Flutter (Feb 17, 2015)

Two pints sugar water one


----------



## Buttons (Dec 21, 2014)

I would maybe consider either wetting some of her regular food or perhaps syringe feeding her if she's not eating well until you can get into an emergency vet clinic. She will get moisture either way if she's not well. I would also offer spring water as you previously have been as Shinydistration had said.


----------



## Through the Flutter (Feb 17, 2015)

She is doing much better heard her munchkin and stuff on food today


----------



## Buttons (Dec 21, 2014)

That's good to hear ☺


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

My Daisy hides her food too, "for later". I am glad she's eating and just gave you a scare!


----------



## Through the Flutter (Feb 17, 2015)

So am I I would cry if I lost her!! Or turns out her old owner is selling hedgies again.. -,- so thumbelina might get a sister


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

So how is she doing now? Is she completely better?


----------



## Through the Flutter (Feb 17, 2015)

She great like nothing every happened.. She gave me a very very bad scare!


----------

